
SUN 9:00 Video - Likes Twitter, "Our business goes stale as soon as product is released." "Is technology a competitive weapon, or a cost?" - vlad
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Berlind/?p=463
======
vlad
"Teenagers have a higher chance of finding a buddy on the same street [via
friend location software on their phone] than soldiers do."

